# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  كود الخاص بهاتف Alcatel OT-710

## casaunlock

سلام الله 
ارجو مساعدتي 
alcatel ot-710
ID:710X-2AYGES 
IME:352803042965476 
شكرا لكم على سرعة الرد

----------

